# The New Hi-Capacity Groover



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

No thanks, that thing would weight over 80 pounds just filled with water let alone the weight of the box lol


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

would be a helluva view from your "throne" during your morning groove on the MFS...Might be a little tough to balance though, depending on how hard ya sent it the night before.


----------



## Bigwaterforeveryone (Feb 7, 2018)

Long Drop!


----------



## Catboat Mafia (Oct 5, 2021)

Wallrat said:


> For all of those folks that hate those tiny little groovers, here’s your solution. Measures 6”x12”x32”. Bombs away! These are official issue Catboat Mafiatm gear.


Yes we love those things


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Seriously, you guys use oar rights?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

The long drop helps pack it tight I bet.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Cat boats don't carry shit...


----------



## boatercleve (May 18, 2012)

Holy Crap!!! all the best, with that shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Utah78 (Apr 28, 2018)

Maybe the extra height would help to keep the dung beetles from getting in there.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

I can hear the satisfying plop from CO.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Dung beetle sounds like a good name for those little pussycat folks we keep hearing about.


----------



## MrGuy (Jan 15, 2017)

Thing looks tippy AF


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Perfect for those of us with 36"+ inseams. I hate my knees in my face when nature call's.


----------



## benrad (Jun 29, 2015)

Finally a groover that I won't always need to hold my dingy up.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes now we can have tacos and burritos every night! Or chili


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

benrad said:


> Finally a groover that I won't always need to hold my dingy up.


No don’t crap in your dinghy!


----------



## benrad (Jun 29, 2015)

I was referencing my Willie. Regular rocket boxes too short I need to hold him up to keep the dookie from contacting my family jewels.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

benrad said:


> I was referencing my Willie. Regular rocket boxes too short I need to hold him up to keep the dookie from contacting my family jewels.


Just wear a jock strap…


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

benrad said:


> I was referencing my Willie. Regular rocket boxes too short I need to hold him up to keep the dookie from contacting my family jewels.


Sorry I knew what you meant was but was just busting your berries. 🤪


----------

